# CPT code 77334-Florida Medicare



## DUGUIDA (Aug 6, 2008)

I am trying to find the number of units that Florida Medicare accepts as a valid submission per line on CPT 77334 and where the unit information can be found. I know that on 77330 they allow 10 per line and on 77331, they allow 6 but I can find no answer for CPT 77334. I have looked on the the CMS website, the FCSO website, and even called Medicare and their reps could not even provide me with an acceptable number. Any help would be appricated.


----------



## dlewis72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have found Medicare will allow you to bill 77334 times 6 per date of service, normally if you bill 7 they will want records.  

Hope this helps,

Devon


----------

